# Overlooked feature in Orchestral Tools SINE Player. How to morph between articulations



## Waywyn (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey everyone, I fired up a new video yesterday about a feature that I find overlooked but pretty powerful in the SINE Player. In case you weren't aware that this is possible, I hope that this inspires you.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 10, 2021)

a bit more convoluted of a process, but you can also put in "dummy" articulations, and adjust those articulations to have minimal RR/dynamic layers/turn off legato ect - then turn the articulation volume all the way down. This creates an empty space, allowing you to cross fade between different libraries.

In this example I crossfade between the ark 1 a3 horns with the a9 horns. there is an easier way to do this if you're ONLY using two sine instruments by putting them on seperate tracks, using expression inverted on one of them will allow a quick and dirty crossfade between two patches(easier for patches that have the same exact keyswitches, like a3 and a6 trombones in JXL)



I've mentioned this process before, as I use this extensively with CAPSULE already, and this technique allows you to cross fade between kontakt instruments that are armed to record at the same time as well(i.e. you could use the parallel technique on berlin brass a4 horns to crossfade into the a9 horns in sine player)


----------

